# My rat is losing hair?



## Mattie (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a female rat, named Laika, who is losing hair? I never would have noticed except that her "house" (a tissue box) is right below where she usually perches. There was some hair collected on it. I picked her up and if I pulled even a little on her hair quite a few would fall out. (I wasn't yanking on her she didn't get hurt) she doesn't have any bald spot, and is her usual energetic self. Should I be worried or is this normal? Do rats shed a lot? I've heard they do a little but like this? And is it seasonal like a cats or dogs? Will she lose her "winter coat"? Also, the shedding seems to be mostly down her spine in a line. If I pull hair on her stomach or sides none come out.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rats can actually shed quite a bit. If you don't notice any particular thinning spots you can count on it just being a shed. There are times when rats will molt almost their entire coat to grow a new one, too, so if she's young enough or old enough that could be what's happening.


----------



## Mattie (Apr 17, 2013)

Shes estimated around 5-6 months old. Thankyou! That helps a lot, I was really worried!


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Hmmmm, I read that rats can lose hair down their spine as a sign of malnourishment. Not that that means you're neglecting her or anything, but it's something to consider. What's her diet like? This thread is recent and it has an example of this occurring:
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....this-hair-pattern-color-variation-before-PICS


----------



## Mattie (Apr 17, 2013)

ratclaws said:


> Hmmmm, I read that rats can lose hair down their spine as a sign of malnourishment. Not that that means you're neglecting her or anything, but it's something to consider. What's her diet like? This thread is recent and it has an example of this occurring:
> http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....this-hair-pattern-color-variation-before-PICS


Haha i understand what you mean. and no i feed her pretty well, a scoop of Small World mouse and rat feed every morning and night. She's also pretty spoiled and gets a lot of crackers and other treats. If this she is malnourished, would she be really skinny, or is it more lack of stuff inside their bodies?


----------



## Mattie (Apr 17, 2013)

I get where your coming from. I don't think its malnutrition. I feed her a scoop or two of Small World mice and rat feed every day. Plus she gets plenty of treats. do you think she is missing anything from her diet that might be causing this, if it is? She's an average sized rat, would't she be skinny if it was malnutrition, or would it be more proteins and stuff that she's missing. (Sorry for asking so many questions I must seem pretty incompetent haha)


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Always good to ask questions to learn. Malnutrition doesn't always mean skinny. A person can eat a pure candy diet and be very fat, but not have good nutrition. I don't think that sounds like the case though. It mayjust be shedding, but there may be one other thing. How much room does she have? Rats can lose hair from having too little space. It's called scisoring.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

There could be many reasons as to why she's losing her fur; as she's around 5-6 months old though this is likely not due to a coat change. This is probably to do with her nutrition, yes. What is the food you feed her? Really she needs a diet made for rats, not one that's promoted as interchangeable between rats and mice. There are quite a few threads about good rat nutrition on the forum you could have a search for. It's likely that food you're giving her is not complete enough nutritionally


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Could she be crawling through tight areas in her cage? Is the hole in the tissue box a tight fit for her or is it fairly large?

It could be she's actually "rubbing" her hair off. That could account for the hair loss being down her spine. 

Anyway, it's just a thought.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't think this would cause her hairs to flake off in that way though; I know all rats lose hairs naturally but she said she can lightly tug at her rat's fur and some comes out. As she's stated she feeds her a food made for "rat/mice" it's likely to be a nutritional issue, especially as rats lose hairs down their spine most commonly due to this issue.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

ratclaws said:


> I don't think this would cause her hairs to flake off in that way though; I know all rats lose hairs naturally but she said she can lightly tug at her rat's fur and some comes out. As she's stated she feeds her a food made for "rat/mice" it's likely to be a nutritional issue, especially as rats lose hairs down their spine most commonly due to this issue.


Actually,
I've seen it happen in dogs and cats. The rubbing can weaken the hair follicles and the hair falls out. The hair will come out with a light tug as well. I've seen it many times. I used to work at a Dog Grooming Shop. You'd be surprised what "rubbing" can do to an animal's hair. In some cases.... Permanent bald areas. 

So, if it can happen in dogs and cats. It's possible it could happen in rats.


----------



## Mattie (Apr 17, 2013)

Thankyou so much!! these suggestions all help a lot. I'll look into getting her some new food, and the rubbing does make sense. I think that when she gets out it does rub a little so that may be partially the cause. Thankyou again!


----------



## Mattie (Apr 17, 2013)

I also forgot to mention that usually in her good she picks out the sunflower seeds and mostly just eatsThose, so her pickiness probably is malnutrition


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

I have two 5-week old girls that are doing something similar. I've been told it can be anything from molting to malnutrition. Was your rat sick at all recently? One of my girls had really bad allergies for the first few days I had her and that's when her hair loss became really pronounced. She has lost hair along her spine and on top of her head. Her sister's hair is thinning in the same pattern but its less noticeable. In my case I doubt it's malnutrition because I feed them Oxbow which is a really high quality food for rats, and they get spring greens before bed each night. I honestly have no idea what it is but I wouldn't be too worried unless she starts acting lethargic/in pain.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

You should put her on some solid, complete nutritional blocks for now then, to make sure she gets all her nutrition. You should try out Oxbow or Harlan Teklad, those are usually recommended by US users on here. Then when she's healthy nutritionally wise you could look into making her your own mix feed?


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Can I jump in on this thread too? I noticed hair loss on one of Amelia's front paws. Her hair now starts further up her arm than it used to. I think the hair on the other paw is receding too. There doesn't appear to be an injury.

She is 9 months old and has chronic URIs. She is finishing up a round of antibiotics now. She gets homemade mix (right now it has millet, rye flakes, spelt flakes, oats, wheat berries, pumpkin seeds, mixed nuts, dried coconut, dehydrated vegetables, raisins, dried apricots... and probably some more stuff I forgot), various veggies, fruits, herbs and berries and Oxbow. They get sardines, chicken bones and soy cheese on occasion (just started feeding a bit of Greek yogurt).


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

trematode said:


> Can I jump in on this thread too? I noticed hair loss on one of Amelia's front paws. Her hair now starts further up her arm than it used to. I think the hair on the other paw is receding too. There doesn't appear to be an injury.
> 
> She is 9 months old and has chronic URIs. She is finishing up a round of antibiotics now. She gets homemade mix (right now it has millet, rye flakes, spelt flakes, oats, wheat berries, pumpkin seeds, mixed nuts, dried coconut, dehydrated vegetables, raisins, dried apricots... and probably some more stuff I forgot), various veggies, fruits, herbs and berries and Oxbow. They get sardines, chicken bones and soy cheese on occasion (just started feeding a bit of Greek yogurt).


With your rat, it more likely "rubbing". If she's has chronic URI's. She's probably rubbing her nose/eyes/face quite a bit. This could wear off the fur from around her paws/arm.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

CindrDoLLy said:


> I have two 5-week old girls that are doing something similar. I've been told it can be anything from molting to malnutrition. Was your rat sick at all recently? One of my girls had really bad allergies for the first few days I had her and that's when her hair loss became really pronounced. She has lost hair along her spine and on top of her head. Her sister's hair is thinning in the same pattern but its less noticeable. In my case I doubt it's malnutrition because I feed them Oxbow which is a really high quality food for rats, and they get spring greens before bed each night. I honestly have no idea what it is but I wouldn't be too worried unless she starts acting lethargic/in pain.


It might not be malnutrition but with her being that young oxbow isnt complete for her. She needs more protein the oxbow is geared to adult rats so its low in protein. I think eggs sardines wet cat food is suggested to supplement protein. Someone else can maybe chime in and verify this. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

No you're right zurfaces, it is intended for adult rats. I give them other stuff too, those are just what they get on a daily basis. I mix in avocado, priobotic yogurt, bits of omelet (plain) and poultry in there too, just not all the time. Depends on what the humans in my family are eating that day


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Trematode my girl was doing this for awhile too because she had mites that ivermectin just wouldnt take care of. She had them for over a month before i finally got my revolution order and she was almost completely bald on her front and back legs. Does your rat have scabs on her back? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mattie (Apr 17, 2013)

CindrDoLLy said:


> I have two 5-week old girls that are doing something similar. I've been told it can be anything from molting to malnutrition. Was your rat sick at all recently? One of my girls had really bad allergies for the first few days I had her and that's when her hair loss became really pronounced. She has lost hair along her spine and on top of her head. Her sister's hair is thinning in the same pattern but its less noticeable. In my case I doubt it's malnutrition because I feed them Oxbow which is a really high quality food for rats, and they get spring greens before bed each night. I honestly have no idea what it is but I wouldn't be too worried unless she starts acting lethargic/in pain.


No she hasn't been sick that I've noticed, although today and a little last night she is acting pretty normal but is reluctant to be picked up. Usually she's okay but now she is squirming away. Other than that she seems fine. I will look into some better food now and see if I can order it only (I don't live near any towns that sell rat food or anything close)


----------



## Mattie (Apr 17, 2013)

I found Oxbow essintials regal rat food. Is that good?


----------



## Mattie (Apr 17, 2013)

Also, is there anything special I can feed her in the meanwhile to help until I can get her new food?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oxbow is good, especially if she's an adult rat. In the meantime get her plenty of fruits, veggies, and maybe some eggs and plain fish to balance it out. If you have any whole grain bread or pasta those are good for her to nom on as well. How long will it be until the Oxbow arrives?


----------



## Mattie (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't know probably 1-2 weeks it depends.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Mattie said:


> I don't know probably 1-2 weeks it depends.


Where did you order it from?

I got mine from http://www.petfooddirect.com/ It took 4 days for it to arrive. I got the 40 pound box, so I saved a lot of money. It ended up costing me 1.50 a pound. The shipping was free.

If you have a Petsmart near you they carry it, but it's really expensive there. It's like 14 dollars for a 3 pound bag.


----------



## Mattie (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't have a petstore around, and I bought it off pet 360, I think I was like 13 dollars for a 3 pound (after shipping it was originally 8) not great but one of the cheaper ones.


----------



## flamegurl (Apr 30, 2013)

Maybe mites? Do they scratch alot?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

